# Single tree treehouse?



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

Has anyone out there done a single tree treehouse? I want some suggeston on the best way to this looking for idea/pic's


----------



## rockhound76 (Feb 22, 2007)

I need to go digging, but I found an nice resource at Amazon. I built a multi-tree treehouse. It took so long and was so elaborate, the kids outgrew it before it was done.

Nice reading loft for dad, tho'.. LOL

Use galvanized screws. You can go deep into the tree, as all it's nutrients go under the bark. DO NOT GIRDLE the tree. That is, make sure you don't put too many nails or screws in a circle around the tree, choking it.

I placed safety straps on the trunks, incase something "gave way". I'd also recommend you periodically check the main bracings, as the tree will grow and literally pull the screws through in a few years.

My unit survived Ike, with only minor damage to the roof from on of the four support trees "swinging".

Note: this one is way big and I have since added 4x4 pilings around it for good measure. Its 12x14 with a sleeping attic and a lookout tower. The first floor is 12' up, the tower is about 25'. Pretty cool, but my advice is keep it simple.

EDIT: This is the book. I'll look for it this week, but I think we sold it at a garage sale. Great resource, though. http://www.amazon.com/Tree-Houses-You-Actually-Build/dp/0395892732


----------

